# Bernard of Clairvaux: Those for whom Christ died and intercedes cannot perish



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 25, 2019)

He bore the sins of many, and prayed for the transgressors, that they might not perish. But they cannot perish for whom the Son prays, and for whom the Father delivers His own Son to procure them life. ...

For more, see Bernard of Clairvaux: Those for whom Christ died and intercedes cannot perish.

Reactions: Rejoicing 1


----------



## Phil D. (Nov 25, 2019)

There's good reason why Luther quoted Bernard more than any other medieval theologian, and second only to Augustine overall.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 25, 2019)

Excluding sermons and other brief writings, I have noticed that virtually every book I have read by an early modern Reformed theologian over the last few years cites Bernard at some point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 25, 2019)

Patron Saint of the Crusades


----------



## Phil D. (Nov 25, 2019)

BayouHuguenot said:


> Patron Saint of the Crusades


Yes, and it's marvelous how much of his theology nonetheless rose above his medieval churchman sensibilities.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Dec 14, 2019)

Reading through Bernard's work has been a great delight to my soul. I highly commend his two volumes on the Canticles.
Below, you will find a fantastic lecture on the life of Bernard by Nick Needham.
https://www.sermonaudio.com/solo/crichbaptist/sermons/720091557546/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

